# brown lather...ugh



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, help me figure out what is causing this. I made a coffee soap with actual coffee for a good part of the liquid (somewhat less than half, with the rest GM.) I put a little bit (and I do mean little, as in maybe 1 T...I'll have to go back and look at my notes to see the exact amount) of cocoa powder in the layer that is on the bottom, which is more than half of the soap (of a total of 7 lbs of oils...so maybe 4-5 lbs?). The top layer is lighter (because of TD, but not a lot lighter, because I didn't use that much). And a Coffee Mocha FO from WSP, which according to the website, discolors a dark brown. That was fine with me, because it is a coffee soap, so dark brown was great. Anyhow, I get brown lather. It's a little darker on the bottom layer, but the top layer still has a lighter brown lather. At first I thought it was the coffee that was the problem, but then I read so many posts where people had put coffee in soap and no one mentioned brown lather. Thoughts??


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Not sure but my coffee soap has a brown lather and will leave brown stains on the sink, but it also doesn't bother me especially after I chop onions, I feel it's worth it in the long run
Lynn


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Hmmm, I don't know. My coffee soap has white lather. Sorry I'm not very helpful. Do you like the coffee fragrance from WSP? Does it smell like chocolate or worse--- tootsie rolls? I think it is impossible to find a good coffee fragrance. 

Tiffany


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Smelled like coffee OOB. Not as strong in the finished soap and more chocolatey, but not like tootsie rolls. It is coffee mocha, though, so some chocolate smell is to be expected, but I would like it smelling more like coffee.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I use cocoa powder in my Chocolate Iced Cinnabun to get brown lather, it's my black clients favorite soap. So your brown lather is coming from the cocoa powder. I only use 1 tablespoon just to swirl with so you can imagine how much your soap will lather brown if you used more. vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

and I use only coffee grounds not liquid coffe so maybe some of your brown lather is coming from that. but yes the cocoa adds to the discoloring of lather. However my chocolate soap is my best seller next to oatmeal and lavender.


----------

